# holy crap holy crap



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

I just hand fed my caribes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! before i could drop the smelt to the bottom they swam up and started frenzying on it will me still holding!!!! Then i dropped it down and they contiued eating it agressivley... what an experience







i love these guys more and more every day


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

still got all your fingers


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Hope you dont have to hand adjust anything soon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam and no vid


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

cant wait to get my caribe..mine are coming saturday! look forward to trying that myself :nod:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I added three Caribe's to my shoal of reds and they definatly made a difference with at feeding time!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome shutter. that's definately something you need to vid.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That must have been quite an experience! Wish I could have seen that.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

only one bad thing about hand-feeding, the fish associate your hand with food, and anytime they see it the will bite at it thinking it has food in it... i hand feed my oscar all the time, and he bited my fingers when i am adjusting the tank sometimes, and he thinks i have food..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats awesome dude. Watch those fingers


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I know the feeling man, mine did it a few weeks ago







, caribes rule







.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

congrats,but be watch out you dont want hands like this guy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol yea they were getting close to my fingers so i just dropped it in... hehe i dont wanna lose one


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thats sounds sick


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

You are nutts!


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Thats sweet!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

That is beyond f*cking stupid, that is ultra f*cking stupid,
What the hell are you thinking? These are potentionally very dangerous
fish. Ignore the BS hype above to video it, Just never allow that to happen again
Hand feeding P's is asking for serious problems.

This type action is not cool it's dumb and ignorant.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> That is beyond f*cking stupid, that is ultra f*cking stupid,
> What the hell are you thinking? These are potentionally very dangerous
> fish. Ignore the BS hype above to video it, Just never allow that to happen again
> Hand feeding P's is asking for serious problems.
> ...


umm i didnt actually "hand feed" them... i was about to drop the smelt in and they came up and started eating and i held on... it was just cool that they didnt get scared of my hand or anything

and i assume you own a snakehead judging by your avatar, you dont think that is stupid? at least i own legal fish...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't let this happen to you http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=55762


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that,s nice men









YANKEES RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> That is beyond f*cking stupid, that is ultra f*cking stupid,
> What the hell are you thinking? These are potentionally very dangerous
> fish. Ignore the BS hype above to video it, Just never allow that to happen again
> Hand feeding P's is asking for serious problems.
> ...


 i have said before i dont think it a good ideal to do this, cause my ideal is that they'd get used to

seein you hand when its dinner time and one day when you stick your hand in there to clean

one of those brave fellas is gonna take a chunk of finger with him. thats my reason for not

wantin to do it any way.

just wondering why you think its a bad ideal??


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > That is beyond f*cking stupid, that is ultra f*cking stupid,
> ...


 Man Look at that avatar really close and tell me thats a snakehead,

Also do a search in Non-P on Snakeheads and Laws and tell me the persons name
who pops up the most. Including authoring a full article on the subject.

Feeding these animals like you discribe and the following onslaught of "OH get it on Vid, How cool" BS is asking for trouble, Don't do it. It is not intelligent thinking.
I personally could care less if your hand is shredded to pieces, Thats Natural
selection, Idiots get what comes to them, You learn or pay the price, 
Maybe you will come to appreacite the reason South Americans do not dip there hands into Drought pools for the fun of it.

What I definitly know is
It's not cool and when you wind up on the ten o'clock news for having your hand eaten by a flock of pet Piranaha, what does that do for people that keep them?

You show they are a buch of idiots without braincells, what comes next is they Ban them to protect yourself from them.


----------

